# Lou in pink panties hehehehe!!!!!!! :p



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou in pink panties hehehehe!!!!!!! 

It's her first period!!!! Last time I thought she was on her period but she didnt bleed at all, so we didn't need panties!!

This is funny!!! And cute!!
She is stylin' ! Apollo wants underwear too LOL

Sorry about the low quality pictures, I wanted to hurry up and take 'em because I thought she would try to tske them off, but she is totally cool with it, like 10 minutes after I put the panties on her she fell asleep (after chewing on her bully stick  )


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

And Apollo has not tried to hump her

YET!

Hopefully he won't ..... he is neutered, but it would just be so weird if he tried to LOL x-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

And No, I am not going to breed her, but I am afraid of the surgery and want to wait a bit to have her spayed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

These are better hehehe


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

They look tight but they are not, they are REALLY stretchy  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lou said:


> And Apollo has not tried to hump her
> 
> YET!
> 
> ...


Don't be too surprised - know somebody who adopted a Havanese pair - they had the boy neutered, but were waiting on getting the girl spayed, and sure enough neutered boy and in heat girl bred, with tie - it did not stop until she was spayed!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Her panties ate so cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Don't be too surprised - know somebody who adopted a Havanese pair - they had the boy neutered, but were waiting on getting the girl spayed, and sure enough neutered boy and in heat girl bred, with tie - it did not stop until she was spayed!


Aaaaashhhhhhh!!! I don't think I can handle my babies trying to do it !!!! LOL  Even though he is neutered I may have to keep 'em separated if they start with that stuff!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, and I never had to use them, but somebody on Ebay made me matching pink panties with poodles on them for the girls! Will probably get to use them for the next one though, since we will be waiting on spaying her too!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

*are

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, and I never had to use them, but somebody on Ebay made me matching pink panties with poodles on them for the girls! Will probably get to use them for the next one though, since we will be waiting on spaying her too!


Aw!! That sounds so cute!! Poodle panties! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She looks so cute! I thought Indy looked hilarious in her boys underwear from Wal-mart too, ha,ha; it didn't slow her down at all, she was just as silly and playful as ever. Lou is adorable like always


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> She looks so cute! I thought Indy looked hilarious in her boys underwear from Wal-mart too, ha,ha; it didn't slow her down at all, she was just as silly and playful as ever. Lou is adorable like always


Thanks so much dear!! 
I laughed hard when I first put them on her, she looked embarrassed!! LOL
Since you've been through it with Indy, any advice or suggestion u may have are very very welcomed by me hehehehe or just share info in general 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My babies are so cute! And so sweet !
Look at her face hehehe 













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Cute. My girls would flip out if they had to wear those!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Err, I've never heard of a neutered dog properly mating! Oh that's got me worried now,Billy is neutered but Tia isn't spayed yet, I hope he doesn't try to met her when she comes on heat. She's only little.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Poor Lou! I went through that with all my girls. Not fun. Lexi hated wearing any article of clothing and felt sorry for herself the whole time. Kaylee was the worst because she wanted to be mounted! She was one frustrated female!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lou said:


> Thanks so much dear!!
> I laughed hard when I first put them on her, she looked embarrassed!! LOL
> Since you've been through it with Indy, any advice or suggestion u may have are very very welcomed by me hehehehe or just share info in general
> 
> ...


I just found that Indy didn't seem any different at all. She stood patiently when I put on her underwear and when I took them off, and seemed completely herself, playing and fetching which she just loves to do normally too. Lou just looks so cute I just want to reach through the computer screen and cuddle her, lol!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Lou said:


> And No, I am not going to breed her, but I am afraid of the surgery and want to wait a bit to have her spayed
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her first season is indicative of the fact that she is mature.. A woamn now so to speak .. After this season would be a great time..


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> I just found that Indy didn't seem any different at all. She stood patiently when I put on her underwear and when I took them off, and seemed completely herself, playing and fetching which she just loves to do normally too. Lou just looks so cute I just want to reach through the computer screen and cuddle her, lol!


Haha!! She is being a good girl too, hasn't changed her behavior at all either
She is styling black undies now  hahahahahahaha
And Apollo is being cool too 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> Poor Lou! I went through that with all my girls. Not fun. Lexi hated wearing any article of clothing and felt sorry for herself the whole time. Kaylee was the worst because she wanted to be mounted! She was one frustrated female!


Hahahahahahaha poor thing!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lou looks so cute in the black panties....you need to stick a black bow on her head and take a picture! I bet it would be wall worthy!!!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Not all neutered males will try to mount/mate but they are capable of doing so. I once had an emergency at work (I'm a vet tech) where a neutered male tied with the in season female, unbeknownst to the owners. When they called him in (not knowing that both he and the female were outside...there was a miscommunication) he obeyed, and severely injured his ...business parts. 

All was repaired and healed fine, but traumatizing for owner and dog, I'm certain!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

grab said:


> Not all neutered males will try to mount/mate but they are capable of doing so. I once had an emergency at work (I'm a vet tech) where a neutered male tied with the in season female, unbeknownst to the owners. When they called him in (not knowing that both he and the female were outside...there was a miscommunication) he obeyed, and severely injured his ...business parts.
> 
> All was repaired and healed fine, but traumatizing for owner and dog, I'm certain!


OMG!!!!! If I keep her panties on her and supervise at all times, do u think it'll be ok? (I work from home)

I'm worried now... 

Well... Apollo's pp is never exposed. I've only seen it like 3 times and it was only exposed for a couple seconds.
we've had him for about 3 months, and he doesn't mess with it at all. He is 16 months old, does that mean anything?
(Jeez!! That was hard to type!! Silly me!! I don't know the correct terms!!!! LOL  and I wanted to make sure I didn't use any inappropriate words, but sometimes it's tough cause english is not my native language LOL) 

But do you think they'll be ok? 
I never leave them unattended. I'm always with them, even when they are out in the backyard.
Except at nap time, or bed time, each poodle in their own crate.

Any advice is extremely welcomed! 
Thank u


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

When Bonnie was in heat my neutered whippet practically threw his back out trying to hump her. That would be one ugly mix! LOL


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha Lou you crack me up! I think it'll be fine, you'll notice a lot of interest before Apollo tries anything and if he isn't showing interest by now, he probably won't. But you're right there anyway, monitoring, so it will be fine. And the underwear will discourage him even if he did try it


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hehehehe!!! I'm silly I know... 

Apollo hasn't shown any interest at all and Lou is already spoting and she is already stinky!! LOL

I hope he won't mess with her

Thanks for the replies dears 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Do I need to get underwear for Tia then? She is nearly 6 months old,and I guess being a mini could come into heat fairly soon? Have never had a girl dog before,think that is why! Didn't think about all the heat business when we got her,she seemed so young then. Perhaps I should get some pants to be prepared.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Pure, unadulterated smutt! She should not prance around like that! :act-up:

Too funny. Good luck. I hope they work.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you gave me my laugh for the day! lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I think She "wants it" but Apollo is clueless thank goodness!!!! Heheheh 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aaww she is sleeping! She loves sleeping on the back of the couch

And she has been very clean, even though she is in heat, so I'm allowing her on furniture again,
Hope you guys dont find it gross hehe









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

